# How much cord do I need?!?!



## TLCparacord (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi there! Newbie to the forum! Been doing paracording for about a year now...making bracelets and monkey fists.
I'm not sure if my question is in the right category, but I ask anyway...

I was asked to make a monkey fist with a 1" ball and with a snake knot weave for the "whip" (not sure of the terminology for this). Anyway the whip needs to be 42" long, so I'm not sure how to calculate the cordage needed. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## vladaudio (Sep 5, 2013)

For the snake knot same rule as for the cobra braid applies: approx 1 foot per inch of length. As for "whip" I assume it means "handle". And I'm curious on how the snake braid will end(keyring, carabiner, lanyard knot...) ?


----------



## TLCparacord (Feb 19, 2014)

vladaudio said:


> For the snake knot same rule as for the cobra braid applies: approx 1 foot per inch of length. As for "whip" I assume it means "handle". And I'm curious on how the snake braid will end(keyring, carabiner, lanyard knot...) ?


Thanks for the reply! The "whip" I can only describe as the braid between the handle and the ball. This needs to be 42" long. The handle I usually do a king cobra weave about 4"-5" long. It will end with a typical swivel spring-loaded clasp.


----------

